# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Burma >  Wahlen in Burma seit 20 Jahren

## schiene

06. November 2010 Die unerbittlichste Militärdiktatur Südostasiens will sich ein neues Gesicht geben. Am Sonntag lässt die Militärjunta in Burma (Myanmar) erstmals seit 20 Jahren Wahlen zu. Tausende politische Aktivisten sitzen weiter im Gefängnis, die Oppositionsführerin und Friedensnobelpreisträgerin Aung San Suu Kyi, die Siegerin der letzten Wahl 1990, bleibt unter Hausarrest.

Die ganz überwiegende Zahl der 55 Millionen Burmesen lebt in bitterer Armut. Die Generäle aber haben sich im Vorfeld auf jeden möglichen Ausgang der Wahl eingestellt: In einer großen Privatisierungswelle haben sie ihre Pfründe in Sicherheit gebracht. Trotzdem können die Wahlen zur wirtschaftlichen Öffnung Burmas beitragen.

„Die Elite des Landes kann die nächsten Jahrzehnte so oder so überleben, sie hat enorme Rücklagen auf die Seite geschafft“, sagt Marie Lall, Dozentin an der Universität London. Dabei steht die Ostasienexpertin den Wahlen – bei aller Kritik – positiv gegenüber: „Das sind keine Wahlen, wie wir sie kennen und wollen. Aber sie sind ein erster Schritt hin zu einer Öffnung. Sie sind ein Versuch, auch für die Generäle. Führte ihr Ausgang zu instabilen Verhältnissen, würde die Militärregierung höchstens wieder die Zügel anziehen“, sagt Lall.

*Der Weg zur liberalen Wirtschaft*Schon im Vorfeld haben die Wahlen Burmas Wirtschaftsentwicklung stark beeinflusst. Optimisten hoffen, langfristig könne das Land einen Weg wie China oder Vietnam einschlagen, mit einer autoritären Führung und einer relativ liberalen Wirtschaft. Seit Monaten verkaufen die Militärs in einer Privatisierungswelle Staatseigentum an verbündete Geschäftsleute. Dazu zählen Zinn- und Jademinen, Häfen, ein Netz von Tankstellen, Dutzende Regierungsgebäude in Rangun (Yangon), die nach dem Umzug der Regierung in die neue Hauptstadt Naypyidaw 2005 frei wurden, Felder und Fabriken, beschlagnahmte Automobile. Nach dem Militärputsch 1962 hatten die Generäle weite Teile der Wirtschaft verstaatlicht und damit ihre eigenen Familien abgesichert. Einige Käufer wurden nun gezwungen, weniger interessante Anlagen zu übernehmen, um den Generälen damit Geld zu verschaffen, das diese in der Regel an den Finanzplätzen der Region waschen. Sie brauchen das Geld auch, um die Wahlen vorzubereiten und Interessengruppen Wahlgeschenke zu machen.

Zugleich aber entdeckt Burmas Junta erstmals ein gewisses Interesse an Entwicklungsstrategien. „Zum einen sehen sie voller Erstaunen, wie schnell sich andere Länder ihrer Region entwickeln. Zum anderen haben sie begriffen, dass sie nach der Wahl dem Volk etwas bieten müssen, wollen sie Ruhe im Lande behalten“, sagt ein westlicher Diplomat. Im Frühjahr hatte Burma den Wirtschaftsnobelpreisträger Joseph Stiglitz eingeladen, an einem „Entwicklungsforum“ teilzunehmen. „Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie hier sehr daran interessiert sind, den Beispielen anderer asiatischer Länder zu folgen, die hohe Einkommenszuwächse verbuchen“, sagte Stiglitz.

Militär auf Stimmenfang
Das Militär hat auch erkannt, wie man Stimmen fängt: Mit großer Anstrengung haben die Generäle daran gearbeitet, dem Wirtschaftszentrum Rangun erstmals eine Stromversorgung rund um die Uhr zu sichern. Auch zog sich die Junta aus der strikten Regulierung des Reisanbaus zurück und ließ die Gründung einer privaten Reisbauern-Vereinigung zu, die auch Kredite von 10 Dollar je Hektar für den Kauf von Saatgut und Dünger ausgeben darf. Damit aber könnten die Bauern – gut 70 Prozent der Bevölkerung – allmählich ihre Einkommen steigern.

Das Sozialprodukt je Kopf liegt in der Höhe dessen Afghanistans, mehr als ein Drittel der Burmesen leben unter der Armutsgrenze. Damit zählt das Land zu den ärmsten Ländern der Erde. Der Wiederaufbau der zerstörten Reisanbaukultur wird freilich Jahre dauern. Dabei war Burma einst nicht nur dank seiner Bodenschätze das reichste Land Südostasiens, sondern auch dessen Reiskammer.

China mit großem Einfluss
Nach der Wahl wird wohl der Weg für asiatische Investoren offener. Schon heute investieren westliche Konzerne über ihre asiatischen Tochtergesellschaften in Hongkong oder Singapur in Burma, die Koreaner haben sich selbst in den vergangenen Jahren stark engagiert. Dass indes Amerika oder Großbritannien ihre Sanktionen nach den Wahlen aufheben würden, glaubt derzeit keiner. Unter der Hand heißt es, dazu sei schon allein der Einfluss der Exilgruppen zu groß. „Auch sie hätten etwas zu verlieren, würde sich Burma deutlich ändern“, sagt ein Diplomat. Die wachsende Spaltung zwischen Asiaten, die für stärkere Engagements in Burma offen sind, und dem Westen wird aber zu weiteren Verschiebungen von Auslandsinvestoren führen.

Längst hat sich die Schutzmacht China auf die Wahl eingestellt: „Die Chinesen haben schon seit Monaten mit allen relevanten ethnischen Gruppen gesprochen. Sie haben sich darauf vorbereitet, dass diesen nach einer Wahl mehr Einfluss zukommen könnte“, sagt Lall. China hat gerade im Norden des Landes fast unbegrenzten Einfluss: Die Uhren hier gehen nach Peking-Zeit, die Minen oder Sägewerke liegen in Händen von Chinesen, in den Schulen wird auf Mandarin unterrichtet. Neben den Edelsteinen und Holz ist China vor allem an den Gasvorkommen vor Burmas Küste interessiert.

An Pflichten herantasten
Auf die will natürlich auch Burmas westlicher Nachbar, Indien, seine Hand legen. „Die Inder haben allerdings noch keine Burma-Strategie“, stellt Lall fest. Dabei lernen die Burmesen von südostasiatischen Ländern wie Singapur oder Indonesien, Chinesen und Inder gegeneinander auszuspielen. Junta-Chef Than Shwe ist es wichtig, Peking zu demonstrieren, dass die weitere Anbindung nicht automatisch geht, sondern ihren Preis hat. Auf seine Visite in Peking folgte umgehend der Besuch in Neu-Delhi.

Klar erscheint, dass das Militär auch nach der Wahl die Macht hat, das Land weiter auszubeuten. Das Parlament aber wird wohl versuchen, die Armut zu bekämpfen und sich allmählich an die Versorgungsverpflichtungen eines Staates heranzutasten. Dafür wird es notwendig sein, ein Steuersystem einzuführen; bislang zahlen Burmesen praktisch keine Abgaben. „Die Lernkurve wird sehr hoch sein müssen“, sagt Lall.

Hoffnung auf neue Regierung
Dabei werden die Städte Burmas von einer wachsenden Mittelschicht geprägt: Davon zeugen beispielsweise die internationalen Schulen, die in Rangun gegründet werden. Sie können bis zu 1000 Dollar monatlich kosten – was sich nur Eltern leisten können, die für burmesische Verhältnisse enorme Einkommen haben. Das Militär hatte schon vor einiger Zeit Genehmigungen zum Betrieb privater Schulen und Krankenhäuser ausgestellt.

Wie schwierig indes das Überleben für Geschäftsleute ist, zeigt das Beispiel der Fluggesellschaft Myanmar Airways. „Wenn wir erst eine neue Regierung und eine neue Politik haben, werden wir einen großen Zustrom an Touristen verzeichnen“, hofft Ye Jhan, einer der Chefs der Fluglinie. Bislang leide die größte Linie des Landes mit ihren nur zwei Maschinen unter „einem Mangel an Kapital und Unterstützung“. Mit nur rund 20 Millionen Dollar jährlich „halten wir gerade so unseren Kopf über dem Wasser“.
Quelle:
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub0E9EEF84AC1E...~Scontent.html

----------


## wein4tler

Es sind erst die dritten Wahlen in dem Land überhaupt nach 1960 und 1990. Die Stimmabgabe in mehr als 40 000 Wahllokalen verlief offenbar ohne Zwischenfälle. 
Die Militärjunta hat ein nationales Parlament mit zwei Kammern und 14 Regionalparlamenten versprochen. Sie behält sich aber überall ein Viertel der Sitze vor. Zwei Drittel der 3071 diesmal aufgestellten Kandidaten aus 37 Parteien gehören dem Militär nahestehenden Parteien an, der USDP und der NUP. Sie sind die Einzigen, die überhaupt genug Kandidaten ins Rennen schicken und in nahezu allen Wahlkreisen antreten konnten.
Die Teilnahme wurde allgemein erschwert, da jeder Kandidat eine hohe Registriergebühr von umgerechnet etwa 500 US-Dollar aufbringen musste, mehr als ein durchschnittliches Jahresgehalt.
Verdeckte Beobachter berichteten von Wahlbetrug und Unregelmäßigkeiten. Ein Informant des Magazins "Irrawaddy" berichtete aus der Stadt Bogale, dass dort die Wahlurnen schon am frühen Morgen verdächtig voll waren. Anderswo standen USDP-Vertreter direkt neben den Wahlkabinen und drängten die Wähler, für ihre Partei zu stimmen. Staatsbeamte und Militärangehörige mussten schon vorher per Briefwahl für die USDP stimmen. Das Internet funktionierte kaum.
Die Wahlbeteiligung lag nach ersten Schätzungen bei rund 60 Prozent.

Am Tag nach den Wahlen in Birma ist es im Osten des Landes zu schweren Kämpfen zwischen der Armee und Rebellen gekommen. Dabei seien mindestens drei Zivilisten getötet worden, sagte ein Regierungsvertreter. Bei dem Angriff von Rebellen der ethnischen Minderheit der Karen auf die Stadt Myawaddy nahe der Grenze zu Thailand seien zudem mindestens elf Menschen verletzt worden. 
Die Generalsekretärin der Nationalen Union der Karen (KNU), Zipporah Sein, bestätigte, es habe Kämpfe zwischen Soldaten der birmanischen Armee und Karen-Rebellen gegeben. Die Rebellen kämpfen bereits seit sechs Jahrzehnten gegen die Regierung. Ein Vertreter der thailändischen Armee sagte, bei den Kämpfen habe eine Rakete die thailändische Stadt Mae Sot getroffen. Dabei seien fünf Menschen verletzt worden. 
(Quelle: Welt-Online, vom 8.Nov.2010)

----------


## schiene

Ich glaube nicht das sich in absehbarer Zeit etwas in Burma ändern wird.Daran ändert die neue Flagge auch nichts.

----------

